# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  StockBot, robotic solution to automate the inventory process in shops using RFID technology, PAL Robotics,  Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - PAL Robotics

Home page - pal-robotics.com/robots/stockbot

----------


## Airicist

StockBot, Robotic Inventory Solution 

Published on May 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

StockBot at Media Markt 

Published on Feb 11, 2015




> StockBot doing some tests at Media Market. Barcelona, Spain.

----------


## Airicist

StockBot - The robot for automatic inventory

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> StockBot is an autonomous robot from PAL Robotics for taking inventory.

----------


## Airicist

StockBot - the autonomous robot for inventory-taking

Published on May 2, 2016




> StockBot combines RFID technology with robotics to take inventory autonomously in stores. The robot works every night and delivers a daily report with the products list and its location in space. It only needs one first set-up and adapts its navigation to any environment change.
> 
> StockBot is developed by PAL Robotics, after the know-how gathered in 10 years of experience in complex humanoid robots, like REEM-C.

----------


## Airicist

StockBot - RFID Journal LIVE!

Published on May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

StockBot & TIAGo - Automatica 2016

Published on Jul 1, 2016




> StockBot and TIAGo at Automatica 2016 in Munich, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

StockBot - range only location navigation

Published on Nov 28, 2016




> This is a robust robotics localization system that uses only distances to a small set of non-synchronized radio beacons at very small update rates. It has been developed by Professor Fernando Caballero (Universidad de Sevilla) and Professor Luis Merino (Universidad Pablo de Olavide) with the collaboration of PAL Robotics.
> 
> "A robot localization system solely based on distance sensors"
> 
> by Judith Viladomat
> November 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

StockBot - What can StockBot robot do for your retail store?

Published on Feb 23, 2018




> StockBot takes inventory autonomously in retail stores and warehousing every day.

----------


## Airicist

PAL Robotics - StockBot - A stroll through EuroCIS 2018

Published on Mar 28, 2018




> StockBot platforms were at EuroCIS Fair, held in Düsseldorf (Germany), between 19th and 21st of February.

----------


## Airicist

StockBot at NRF Retail's Big Show

Published on Feb 4, 2019




> StockBot robot was at NRF Retail's Big Show at the stand of Impinj, a leading provider and pioneer of RAIN RFID solutions. StockBot automates inventory-taking in retail stores and warehouses, combining RFID and vision with robotics navigation, and delivers a 3D map of the products' location in the store. The robot enables fast restocking and misplacements detection and opens the door to data analysis and to take data-driven decisions.

----------

